# Werkzeug für BMX ?



## Martin3 (27. September 2005)

Hallo Leute.

Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit ein "2hip Bike" besorgt und nachdem sich jetzt so langsam mal jede schraube anfängt zu lösen  merke ich, dass ich für das bike kein passendes Werkzeug habe.
Entweder haben die mit unserem Metrischem System nichts am Hut oder die wollen nur die Leute ärgern und verwenden Schraubengrößen die es nur selten gibt.

Zum Beispiel.: Für die Achsen bräuchte ich eine lange 15ner & 18ner Nuß für die Ratsche, doch in langer Ausführung gibt es die genau in 15 & 18 niergens.
So auch mit dem Konus und der Kontermutter an der Vorderradnabe. Ist eine 10mm Achse, der 16ner Doppelmaulschlüssel ist zu klein und der 17ner ist zu groß, da denk ich mir das kann doch nicht sein!!!

Jetzt die alles entscheidende Frage.

Wo bekomme ich gutes und natürlich auch passendes Werkzeug für´n BMX???

Natürlich auch mit großer Auswahl, nicht wie bei G&S welche nur einige Standart Werkzeuge anbieten.

Ich hoffe das mir jemand da weiterhelfen kann.
Vielen Dank.  Martin


----------



## RISE (28. September 2005)

Prinzipiell geht alles mit einer Säge und einem Hammer...

Mit den Schrauben hast du recht, es gibt metrische und zöllige Schrauben,weshalb nicht immer alles überall passt.

Als kompaktes Werkzeug bietet sich das DK Random Wrench an, dass beinhaltet das gängigste Werkzeug und passt auch in den Ruckack, aber du wirst nicht drumherum kommen dir noch ein paar zusätzliche Schlüssel (o.ä.) zu besorgen.
Vielleicht sollte man lieber etwas mehr Geld in einen Werkzeugkasten investieren, da hat man auch Werkzeuge für Haus und Hof und kann das was man braucht ja in einen Rucksack packen. Über die billigen Kästen liest man oft schlechtes, aber ein Freund von mir hat so ein Ding und benutzt es auch recht oft. Wenn man ordentlich damit umgeht halten die auch, sicher nicht so lange wie hochqualitative Werkzeugkästen, aber es sollte reichen um am Bike mal eine Reparatur vorzunehmen.
Ansonsten kannst du dich einfach mal telefonisch bei den Mailordern informieren, die kennen sich da aus und warten nur auf deinen Anruf. Sie werden dir auch sicher sagen können wo du evtl. die fehlenden Werkzeuge bekommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## billi (28. September 2005)

was auch icht schlecht ist , wenn man eine M6 schraube für seine sattelklemme braucht und KEIN baumarkt so ein teil hat 
könnte man im internet bestellen , aber für eine schraube ?! naja


----------



## Hertener (28. September 2005)

@ billi

Das muss aber ein schlechter Baumarkt sein. Bei Hornbach gibt's die AFAIK.
Und ansonsten gibt's doch sicherlich eine Metallwerkstatt (Schlosserei) in Deiner Nähe!? Da würde ich einfach mal freundlich fragen.


----------



## billi (28. September 2005)

tja , das problem war das ich bei einem cousin in giessen war und da giebts ja mal garnix gescheites und son riessen hornbach in frankfurt hat auch nix hergegeben


----------



## Flatpro (28. September 2005)

kauf einfach wat du brauchs.. in nem GESCHEITEN knarrenkasten sin eh alle nüsse die man so braucht dabei... und mit den schlüsseln für die konen is dat noch normaler, gehste zumr adladen deines vertrauens und so


----------



## Martin3 (28. September 2005)

Hey danke Leute das ihr mir geantwortet habt.   

Sind einige gute Sachen dabei.    

Gruß Martin.


----------

